# How many corys maximum in a 55g?



## Gavin Citrus (Aug 2, 2014)

What other fish are in the tank?
How frequent and what percentage of the tank water do you change?
Are you comfortable thinking your going to maintain that level of water change schedule?

The answers to that question will go a long ways towards giving you a better answer.


----------



## Catfishguy (Jan 6, 2014)

already in the tank.

12 albino corys
1 black Molly 
1 angel fish
6 cherry barbs
1 Bolivian ram
1 bristlenose pleco

I want to move my 12 sterbai corys from my 20 long to this tank. The 55 has been running for over 4 years. I do 50% water changes weekly. Planted, all anubias. Forgot about the bn pleco as I originally said no other bottom fish


----------



## Gavin Citrus (Aug 2, 2014)

I'd say you'll be fine. You'll be a touch overstocked but if you keep up your water changes 24 Cories won't be to much on the bioload.


----------



## Catfishguy (Jan 6, 2014)

Will they be over crowded though? I want them to have enough space. I've never heard of anyone having that many corys in a 55. Just want to be 100% sure I won't stress them


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

I've had more than 24 corys in a 55 gallon tank. Plenty of room with happy, stress-free corys, but I guess how much open space depends if there is a lot of décor or plants taking up a lot of space or not.
But do be weary of potentially hybridizing the two Corydoras species. Hybrids are highly frowned upon and no one wants them to circulate out.


----------



## aqua_plants (Nov 11, 2015)

in the wild cories can live in pretty large groups from the hundreds to even thousands in small slow flowing streams and are also known to mix with other species so if you have 24 in a 55 with plants that should be fine with regular water changes


----------



## Catfishguy (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks, substrate is not covered. 3 pieces of driftwood but they have the ability to swim under the pieces. All the plants in tank are Anubias attached to the wood. Will probably move them over tomorrow. Will let you guys know how it turns out.


----------



## Gavin Citrus (Aug 2, 2014)

Sorry didn't realize crowding was your concern. Cories are considered schooling fish, I would always worry about biowaste over crowding for schooling fish.


----------

